# Rhizomsperre für Bambus



## Enrico (28. März 2009)

Hallo,
habe mir jetzt eine Rhizomsperre bei 123 ersteigert, aus HDPE. 70cm hoch und 2mm stark. Ich hoffe doch dass das für meinen Phyll. vivax ausreicht:beeten. Habe zwischenzeitlich wo anders aber auch gelesen, dass 
1m hoch bzw. tief richtig wäre. Oha was stimmt denn nun, muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Wuzzel (28. März 2009)

*AW: suche Rhizomsperre für Bambus*

Hi Enrico, 
Das sollte wohl reichen ! 
Sicherlich gibts Einzelfälle wo das mal nicht gereicht hat... das ist dann aber so ähnlich wie bei Medikamenten in den Beipackzetteln wo dann steht "in sehr seltenen Fällen". 
Wer allerdings im Leben 100 % Sicherheit haben will wird am besten gar nicht geboren.  

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Enrico (29. März 2009)

*AW: suche Rhizomsperre für Bambus*

Hallo Wolf,
ja da hast Du allerdings Recht, 100%-ige Sicherheit gibts wohl nicht. Ich mach das einfach so. Mit graben bin ich fast fertig, warte dann nur noch auf die Lieferung der Sperre.


----------



## chromis (29. März 2009)

*AW: suche Rhizomsperre für Bambus*

Hier noch ein paar Infos zum Thema, auch über Alternativen zur HDPE-Folie:
http://bambus.de/infos/rhizome/rhizomsperre.html


----------



## Christine (29. März 2009)

*AW: Rhizomsperre für Bambus*

Hallo Ihr,

ich hab diesen Teil des Threads mal in den Garten verschoben, damit die Infos nicht verloren gehen, wenn er im Flohmarkt gelöscht wird.


----------



## Enrico (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rhizomsperre für Bambus*

Hallo,
habe nun die Rhizomsperre eingebaut. Jetzt bleibt nur abzuwarten, dass sich der Bambus gut entwickelt und da bleibt wo er jetzt ist


----------



## lollo (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rhizomsperre für Bambus*

Hallo,



Enrico schrieb:


> Jetzt bleibt nur abzuwarten, dass sich der Bambus gut entwickelt


Das hängt sehr davon ab wie der Bambus vermehrt wurde. 
Ist er Meristemvermehrt, (Labor)  überwiegend in Baumärkten und Discounter zu erhalten, oder ist er über das Rhizom vermehrt worden, (Fachhandel) dann wächst er natürlich schneller.  Und immer schon füttern, dann wirds schon was mit dem Bambus. Viel Erfolg


----------

